# "Match the scramble" race thread



## thackernerd (Mar 8, 2012)

This is going to be a forum competition where you use two cubes. You have scramble one cube and then use the other cube to match what the solved one looks like. When you first try it it is really confusing and difficult but the more you do it the easier it is to solve. Every two weeks on Friday night I will give you guys three scrambles. You just have to find the average of those three solves and that will be your time. I hope you guys have a fun time on this thread!


----------



## thackernerd (Mar 8, 2012)

*Round One*

B2 L2 F' L2 B U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 L' B' D2 R2 B2 R' B F U' L'

U' L2 D2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 L B' U F U2 R' B' D L2 F'

B2 R' D' R' U2 B' U F B2 R U2 B2 D F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U'


----------



## insane569 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wait so how do I do this?


----------



## thackernerd (Mar 8, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Wait so how do I do this?


 
You take two solved cubes, scramble one using the scrambles, and then use the solved one to make it match the scrambled one.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 8, 2012)

thackernerd said:


> You take two solved cubes, scramble one using the scrambles, and then use the solved one to make it match the scrambled one.


 
Ok. Makes more sense. I might do this if I finish my HW.


----------



## thackernerd (Mar 9, 2012)

7:03.30, 3:07.43, 4:05.20=4:45.31


----------



## chess3114 (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't have two cubes .
So what do I do?


----------



## thackernerd (Mar 10, 2012)

chess3114 said:


> I don't have two cubes .
> So what do I do?


 
You can either find another cube or just not do the race.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 10, 2012)

chess3114 said:


> I don't have two cubes .
> So what do I do?



alg.garron.us for the scrambled cube


----------



## cityzach (Mar 10, 2012)

4:47.09, 2:59.06, 3:09.06 = 3:38.40

not bad considering this is my first time ever doing this.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 10, 2012)

^Yeah


----------



## pi.cubed (Mar 10, 2012)

2:41.44, 2:18.36, 2:43.88 = *2:34.56*


Can we check the scrambled cube (the one we are trying to replicate) as many times as we want during the solve?

Thanks.


----------



## Riley (Mar 10, 2012)

Round 1, Riley:
3:09.10, 3:02.91, 2:24.42
Average: 2:52.14


----------



## Guitarcam96 (Apr 13, 2012)

4:41.61, 4:22.18, 3:50.16 = 4:17.98
This was a lot easier then i thought it would be.


----------



## A Leman (Apr 13, 2012)

so this would basicly be done as a blindsolve with different targets?

what would be a better method


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 13, 2012)

Your regular speed solving method.


----------



## emolover (Apr 13, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Your regular speed solving method.


 
Have you tried that? The recognition is too hard to do at andy speed. I plan out the cross during inspection then place in all the edges for F2L then place those corners in. For LL I noob it because the recognition is super easy. Doing this method I get 1:10 while I only do 0-20 solves a month for the weekly.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 13, 2012)

F2L pairs really aren't that hard to do, although I add extra moves for some cases because it's hard to see the normal "algorithm" for inserting a pair (what works intuitively with proper pairs is harder for me to see when matching a scramble). It's the last layer where I do things differently, since I can't recognize full OLL or full PLL cases - I permute edges, then orient them, then permute corners, then orient them for the last layer. I also get about 1:10 average (well, 1:15, anyway), but I'm significantly slower at normal 3x3x3. I also only "practice" when doing the five solves per week for the weekly competition.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 13, 2012)

2:26.18, 1:31.67, 1:08.76 = 1:42.20

Did this not for a long time. Also such a bad light at the moment, had big troubles separating orange and red.


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 13, 2012)

Round One

2:27.00+, 2:16.71, 2:43.81 = 2:29.17

First Time Ever!


----------



## gavnasty (Apr 13, 2012)

Average 1:43.03
1:24.90, 2:53.47; 1:43.03

Always liked this variation of solving. I forgot an R in an algorithm during the 2nd solve and it messed me up.


----------



## thackernerd (Apr 14, 2012)

pi.cubed said:


> 2:41.44, 2:18.36, 2:43.88 = *2:34.56*
> 
> 
> Can we check the scrambled cube (the one we are trying to replicate) as many times as we want during the solve?
> ...


 

Yes. 

For inspection you guys can use 15 seconds.


----------

